# PCV Gromet that fell in



## Sanchito75 (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi,
i have a 69 GTO judge that i newly aquired. I'm not much of a mechanic, but was following some steps from a friend on replacing the PCV in the engine. i was told to replace the PCV and gromet as the were pretty old and barely helped with suction. I was able to remove the PCV, but when i attempted to remove the gromet that the PCV goes into it fell into the engine since it was pretty brittle when removing. I tried to use a video scope to see it and retrieve it, but i can't see the gromet at all.

Is there any major things that can happen to the engine if this gromet stays? Are there any other ways to get to it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It won't harm anything. It's old rubber, and too big to get picked up in the oil screen and run thru the filter. I wouldn't even worry about it. It is more than likely stuck in the valley pan, in the layered baffle area, and isn't going to go anywhere.


----------

